# hotboxxx records???



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

HOTBOXXX bookings on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
has approached us about a "showcase show" next month at the opera house, toronto.
10 bands in one night. sounds wonky. any1 ever deal with these folks?


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

They claim on MySpace to have worked with Birds of Wales so maybe flashpunk will see this and chime in?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

be careful...if you spell hotboxx with only one or two x's...porn sites pop up...gee...i wonder why...


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

woodnoize said:


> any1 ever deal with these folks?


My band did two shows for them last year, One at the Opera House and the other at Lee's Palace. Don't expect to get paid! We won't work with them again.

TD


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

ugh, we got a show with them anyways. will keep expectations low. will report back after the fact. thx for the info so far!


----------

